# Did gaming sites like Roblox,Minecraft,Club Penguin started younger communication?



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Games like this is what made us learn how to type at a young age and speak online and it catch up to all of us over the years.
in the 2000s it was Teenagers but now it has gotten younger and kids of all age are speaking together but have to be aware of strangers and Predators now.

On roblox all the 2010+ and possibly 09 borns are speaking together wow on Minecraft and Club penguin it was completely different back than.

Roblox: a revolutionary site that brought communication to a Younger generation of children 


Wow Club penguin is were it started it all


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Welcome to perC!

Roblox and Club penguin are past my time,these are for the newer gen growing up on the internet, they are heavily "monitored" and child proofed not like when I grew up. I was watching my neice play roblox and she reminded me so much of me when I fiended games online haha. 

I grew up on pc mmorpgs "online role-playing video games in which a very large number of people participate simultaneously." like Flyff, maple story, world of war craft, Trollz and many other games. These were less regualted and "dangerous" but still myself and everyone else at my age were socalizing with stangers and navigating the choppy waters of the internet very young.

I never really had any bad experinces but my caregivers did get anxious when I would say I am talked to ..... from ...... and we went on some party quests and talked about school, I knew to be safe, but adults always assume kids don't know what they are doing, ironic when kids are uaually the ones that know how to navigate the internet best.:tongue:


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

NeonMidget said:


> Welcome to perC!
> 
> Roblox and Club penguin are past my time,these are for the newer gen growing up on the internet, they are heavily "monitored" and child proofed not like when I grew up. I was watching my neice play roblox and she reminded me so much of me when I fiended games online haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liriope (Aug 11, 2015)

My first social online game was Neopets, but I didn't talk to people much. Later, I actively played Club Penguin from 2006 to 2009 and that's where I learned how to type faster. Two of the people I met on Club Penguin are still close friends to this day. I also played free MMORPGs like Flyff.

Is the new Club Penguin popular with kids or is it more of a niche interest?

(b. 1995, I still don't know which generation I'm supposed to be in but whatever.)


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

[/QUOTE] I appreciate your words in all but was gaming really evolving in your time?&#55358;&#56596;[/QUOTE]

Well it was just beginning to become accessible/acceptable so it was in the early stages of "evolution" becoming more mainstream and available to many more people.


----------



## Killstead (Jun 12, 2018)

Idk about the newgen scene, but back in the 2001 era of my teen years it was Neopets and Gaiaonline. These were good ways for us to develop typing skills and supplement our socializing as most of us on it at the time were all INXX's.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Webkinz was my first! I had a lot of pets, and one of my friends and I would play together. The rest of the time, it was me trying to get rich, and make my pets look super cool so I could be better than those _other_ people! lol!

Then Toontown Online. Man, Toontown was fuuuun!! I had an aqua cat named Gigglepoof, and I was a paid member and everything. I'm sure the brochures and cards are around here somewhere! I could never get my parents to let me use the typed chat though. It wasn't safe or whatever... Ugh... I was the _master_ of those dropdown menus though. I was _fast_. I could actually tell jokes with them and be mean if I wanted! I could run around and jump with my arrow keys and use my mouse to choose phrases at the same time. Most people I played with couldn't do that! 

I did the free version of Club Penguin a little bit. I mainly went on there to bother people and _*pelt*_ them with snowballs! I knew a keyboard shortcut to throw snowballs, and not many others knew about it. I usually won in any snowball fight! Lol!

I was a Type 9 "good girl", so I had to have an outlet somewhere!!

If I was able to use type chat, I probably would have made friends, like here. Being an organic humanoid preteen, I couldn't say what was on my mind with a dropdown menu. I'm interested in what it's like for kids on their platforms today, like Roblox. I'm sure they're actually making friends. (I'm also sure they're being rambunctious and mean too!! Gotta experiment) I just hope they can make friends offline too.


----------



## Miss Thevious (Nov 19, 2015)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> Webkinz was my first! I had a lot of pets, and one of my friends and I would play together. The rest of the time, it was me trying to get rich, and make my pets look super cool so I could be better than those _other_ people! lol!
> 
> Then Toontown Online. Man, Toontown was fuuuun!! I had an aqua cat named Gigglepoof, and I was a paid member and everything. I'm sure the brochures and cards are around here somewhere! I could never get my parents to let me use the typed chat though. It wasn't safe or whatever... Ugh... I was the _master_ of those dropdown menus though. I was _fast_. I could actually tell jokes with them and be mean if I wanted! I could run around and jump with my arrow keys and use my mouse to choose phrases at the same time. Most people I played with couldn't do that!
> 
> ...


Lolll this made me laugh because I was the same way. Club Penguin to take out pent up middle school aggressions all the way hahaha. I used to start parties and "lead" protests, well at least attempt to, and it was a way for this loner kid to feel like they had something resembling a social life. And I suppose to this day I still think that's what all those platforms are great for. I was never really choosing it over a great real life, but rather it was a great refuge from being bullied and feeling alone all day. I played so many different games I can't remember them all. I think my favorite was actually Bearville, since I really loved all the seasonal places and the fashion was the best. Ironic since I couldn't have cared less about what I looked like as a tween, but I guess that was all in the escapism. And I found a game that made easy money so I was absolutely loaded, compared to Club Penguin which ya know, wanted your actual money to shop the catalog. I never remembered to feed my little pet anyway.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

GenZ.1999. I didn't even knew that these things are web sites. I'm totally out of date.


----------



## Wobotnik04 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes including sites like Kidzworld and Animal Jam.


----------

